
E-cigarette smoke damages DNA and reduces repair activity in mouse lung - cryogenic_soul
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/01/25/1718185115
======
cryogenic_soul
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/01/25/1718185115](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/01/25/1718185115)

E-cig has been promoted as noncarcinogenic and a safer substitute for tobacco.
In fact, recent studies show that E-cig smokers, similar to individuals on
nicotine replacement therapy, have 97% less
4-(methylnitrosamino)-1-(3-pyridyl)-1-butanol (NNAL), an isoform form of NNK,
a tobacco nitrosamine and lung carcinogen, in their body fluid than tobacco
smokers.

